# Game Changer Bigsby pedal



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

It looks cool...












https://www.gamechangeraudio.com/bigsby-pedal/?fbclid=IwAR12e1uK5RehCWU1DAMjDTBKKfNKSbtlH1YPWgoA4vvqyAyWlQhEmQ3NNto


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Those krazee Latvians!
I wonder if it would provide a suitable substitute for a B-Bender? Although the site gives no mention of whether it would/could provide pitch-shifting for less than all 6 strings, so maybe not.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

I ordered one when I originally saw this thread. They should be shipping in August.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I think it will be tough to get the Up to Down wiggle that a Bigsby excels at. That said, I love it.


----------



## mickelodeon (Feb 25, 2013)

I do this in my helix with a piano sustain pedal. It's awesome.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

It does a few of the typical Bigsby effects. I wonder if it could also do a decent vibrato under the right foot.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Milkman said:


> It does a few of the typical Bigsby effects. I wonder if it could also do a decent vibrato under the right foot.


It might. But the degree of control we have over our hands is different than the degree of control we have over our feet. I've noted in past that I hooked up a photocell to the top of a guitar to work the "Whammy" pitch-shift program in my Line 6 M5 with my pinky, via the expression pedal input (pinky covers up and exposes the photocell to available light, changing its resistance). VERY different feel than what I could do with a foot-operated expression pedal. I suppose it would be different from person to person, but I found the foot could do more precise gradual changes while the pinky could do very quick changes, even considering the timetaken for the photocell to respond. So, my wild guess here is that if one was aiming for gentle Hank Marvin single bends of a chord, post-strum, the Bigsby pedal would do just fine. But if one was looking to do Neil Young "guitar seizures" (i.e., rapid vibrato), the limitation would be one's foot, rather than the pedal.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Are these the same people that make the piano style hold or freeze pedal?










EDIT: Apparently not.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

No, they are. The also make that "plasma" drive pedal.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

mhammer said:


> No, they are. The also make that "plasma" drive pedal.


I have that Plasma pedal, it's pretty cool,

A good bit of tweakability and the "plasma" effect is pretty wild visually.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

I received the Game Changer Bigsby pedal. it's pretty cool. Can lower/raise pitch and a lot of flexibility. You can set the number of semitones and also invert the functions e.g. the handle and the horn of the Bigsby can lower or raise the pitch with a flick of a switch.

Thanks @sulphur for the heads up. 

PS. Game Changer personalizes the pedal with your name on the bottom.


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

Bigsby.....Very interesting..anyone pull thy trigger on one of these?


----------



## champster29 (Jul 26, 2013)

Wow that seems to be a nice tool to have around in the studio!


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

mickelodeon said:


> I do this in my helix with a piano sustain pedal. It's awesome.


I'm not at home right now so I can't look. 
What block do you use for that? I've never heard of that.


----------



## mickelodeon (Feb 25, 2013)

BMW-KTM said:


> I'm not at home right now so I can't look.
> What block do you use for that? I've never heard of that.


I think there are new ways to do it with the poly update, but I've got it set up as a compressor and a pitch shift and with some clever dialing in it's also like a digitech freqout. DM me if you want to get into gory details and I can send some settings and pics.


----------

